
A poem about Silicon Valley, assembled from Quora questions about Silicon Valley - sharkweek
http://fusion.net/story/295515/quora-poetry-silicon-valley/
======
eevilspock
> Can karma, sometimes, be unfair?

I often say, "Karma is real. It just has horrible aim."

What I mean by "Karma is real" is that it is not some mystical gobbledygook,
but a real a phenomenon as natural selection or the free market's invisible
hand.

But most people discount karma because so often, as the line in the poem
suggests, "bad" people seem to often get away with it and the "good" people
often pay.

But if you consider that individuals aren't entirely responsible for who they
are and what they do, that people are born into arbitrary places in a complex
system (society), and how this has a huge impact on how they perceive the
world and the choices they have, both perceived and real, then karma's "shoddy
aim" may in fact be as accurate as it should be.

For example, we have social inequalities that result in many children having
far rougher and insecure lives than others. Instead of fixing these
inequalities, and giving all children an equally good childhood, we use
violence including forced incarceration to contain the delinquents the unlucky
children are more likely to grow up to be. The karma of all this violence
should rightly fall on all of us. If anything it doesn't fall on all of us
enough.

------
iloveluce
This is awesome

------
cloudjacker
funny funny

man of the rhymes were not from questions about Silicon Valley

Nice theme for the setup, I enjoyed it

------
11thEarlOfMar
Haha.

Art Imitating Life.

